# Install skype : pas comme une application normale ?



## Ronald_Apple (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Le bleu que je suis sous Mac galère un peu ! La dernière expérience que je viens de faire, c'est installer Skype.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi ça ne se comporte pas comme l'install du Pack Office 2011 pour Mac par exemple.

Les étapes que j'ai suivies :

- Je télécharge le fichier d'install depuis skype.com le fichier s'appelle Skype_2.8.0.866.dmg
- Le fichier téléchargé apparaît dans la fenêtre "Téléchargement" de Safari
- Dès que le fichier est téléchargé, il se passe deux choses :
      1 - une image disque au nom de Skype apparait sur mon bureau
      2 - une fenêtre Finder s'ouvre pour me montrer ce qu'il y a dans cette image disque

- il y a un alias pour ouvrir le dossier application d'un beau bleu Skype
- et il y a aussi ce qui semble être le fichier de lancement de Skype
- d'après la signalétique, il faudrait à priori cliquer d'abord sur le fichier Skype
- je double click sur ce fichier
- une fenêtre me prévient que ''Skype est une application téléchargé depuis Internet. Êtes-vous certain de vouloir l'ouvrir ? Skype est sur l'image disque "Skype_2.8.0.866.dmg''. Safari a téléchargé cette image disque aujourd'hui à 22:07 à partir de Skype.com"
- Je clique "Oui"
- Ca va nickel, Skype se lance correctement et fonctionne à Merveille
- Pendant que je l'utilise, son icone apparait dans le dock
- Là où je perds pied, c'est quand je ferme Skype, l'icône disparait du Dock et ne reste que l'image disque sur mon bureau

Je vais passer pour un maniaque névrosé (il se peut que je le soit) mais j'ai pas prévu d'avoir du bordel sur mon bureau à chaque fois que j'installe une application. Mon idée, c'est que toutes les applications soit dans Applications (névrosé certes, mais je suis cohérent). J'ai essayé d'immondes manip pour faire quelque chose de propre mais au mieux j'ai une icône toute blanche dans le dossier Application du dock (Super ! Si toutes les icônes des nouvelles applis sont toutes blanches, je vais m'amuser pour les reconnaitre). Mais quoi qu'il arrive il faut 2 clicks pour lancer Skype : un premier pour ouvrir le disque image, un deuxième pour lancer Skype. Evidemment, si j'éjecte le disque image, je n'ai plus Skype sur mon iMac !

D'où ma question de synthèse : comment peut-on installer Skype en gardant un bureau vierge et en ayant une icône dans le dossier application qui s'ouvre en un seul click ?

Heu voilà, c'est tout pour ce soir !

La bise  

Ronald


----------



## ntx (30 Novembre 2010)

Non, il faut glisser l'icône de l'application Skype sur l'alias du dossier /Applications pour que la copie du dmg vers ton DD soit faite. Sur Mac il y a rarement de fichier de lancement ou d'installation, on n'est pas sur Windows :rateau: Un simple glisser-déposer suffit la plupart du temps. 

Soit dit en passant, si le dossier /Applications ne te convient pas, tu peux glisser le fichier vers n'importe quel autre répertoire.


----------



## Ronald_Apple (30 Novembre 2010)

Super, je me fais mes questions réponses !

Je viens de comprendre ! En fait la signalétique qui me faisait dire qu'il faut lancer le fichier Skype m'a foutu dedans !

En lisant la notice écrit très gros sur skype.com  j'ai compris qu'en fait ça voulait dire drag and drop du fichier Skype dans l'icône alias vers application. Ils sont l'unà côté de l'autre dans cette fenêtre Finder, c'est pratique !

Et là miracle, j'ai mon icône magique qui apparait dans Application. Je peux alors éjecter le disque image, Skype reste et mon bureau est nickel.

Bon ben voilà, y a plus qu'à espérer que ce monologue serve un jour à quelqu'un... :rose:  sinon, ça veut dire que j'ai un peu amusé la galerie pour rien...

Ce coup ci je vais dormir... Bonne nuit !

Ronald

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

Oupss même pas vu la réponse de NTX... Merci NTX !  Punaise, c'est concours de déchires aujourd'hui... faut vraiment que j'aille dormir...


----------



## twinworld (30 Novembre 2010)

Ronald_Apple a dit:


> Le bleu que je suis sous Mac galère un peu ! [&#8230;]
> Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi ça ne se comporte pas comme l'install du Pack Office 2011 pour Mac par exemple.


une petite visite des sites pour les nouveaux que sont Rhino-Mac et Débuter sur Mac vaudrait la peine, sans doute. 


*Note du modo :* avant d'ouvrir un topic dans "Applications", une petite visite dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" évite de le faire, comme ici, à mauvais escient ! 

On déménage.


----------

